# Ryanair Valid ID Policy - Passport Only No Drivers licence



## Moribund (20 Mar 2010)

Hi folks, 

My wife and I are due to fly to the UK next Saturday with Ryanair. Currently my wife is awaiting her new passport from the passport office so no guarantees of getting this back on time. I had thoughtv this would be no problem as last I knew Ryanair did accept a drivers licence as ID BUT I now see that they do not since October 1st last year.

I am not hopeful of having her licence back in time. In whcih case I do intend to go to the airport with the Drivers licence anyhow and hope for the best.

I was wondering if any one was aware how strictly they are enforcing this policy or can anyone give me some hope on this front?


----------



## Boyd (20 Mar 2010)

"Ryanair does NOT accept driver licences, residence cards, family books, seaman books, military ID cards etc. Expired or damaged forms of photo-id will not be accepted on any flight."

I can't see them bending the rules as they are usually very strict on most things e.g. one item of carry-on etc


----------



## Moribund (20 Mar 2010)

Thats what I was afraid of but wondering if anyone had an actual experience of this. 

I may have to resort to buying Aer Lingus contingency tickets.


----------



## Boyd (20 Mar 2010)

TBH, similar to the question about Ryanair luggage (http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=134474), it depends on who is on the desk and what mood they are in, if you have issues like these. The only way to be 100% sure you'll get on board is to have the correct documentation, without trying to be holier than thou.


----------



## niceoneted (21 Mar 2010)

I have seen people turned away from a flight as they brought their DL rather than PP for Ryanair flight. 
Also consider if she is let on in Dublin she may not be let on for the return leg. BM and AL will accept DL to the UK.


----------



## Tinker Bell (21 Mar 2010)

I travel almost weekly between Ireland and the UK and I think Ryanair are the safest airline. No hijacker would ever try to get past their po-faced but diligent staff. Having said that I make sure that everything is well in order. They have not accepted DLs for about six or seven years.


----------



## Moribund (21 Mar 2010)

Thanks for that folks ... not looking as hopeful now. We have no baggage so I am assuming that we will be allowed through Security and that we will only find out at the departure gate when Ryanair get to see us for the first time. 

We are flying from Shannon not that that should influence things. 

Fingers crossed on the passport office still.

Fingers crossed on the postal service


----------

